# Darcy's Official Introduction



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Trying his new harness









Rejecting his new harness









Burrowing and fast asleep


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

OH HE'S SO PRECIOUS! I'm so looking forward to watching this little guy grow up! ^^ Congrats on your baby!


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

OMG Darcy is adorable!! Looks like you guys are having a great time getting to know each other.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He is indeed sweet. I am so happy for you that you finally are getting to see your dream come true.


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

Yay, he is home . That's fantastic, finally right !!!!! I know it feels great, enjoy every minute. I'm very happy you finally found you baby :clap:


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Look at him!!
hes so adorable 
I love the photo of him laying on his side with the harness on all like 
and I'm with Fluffy I can't wait to see him grow up


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

What a BEAUTIFUL BABY ! That first photo (toys) looks like he's thinking ... Where am I ... is this heaven? 
Such a sweet face. Congratulations!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh he is soooooo cute! I'm so glad he's finally home.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Glad everything worked out. He is simply beautiful. I love puppies!!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

He is beautiful - can't wait to see more pics!!!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

He is such a peanut. Really cute


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Aww he's so cute! Congrats on your new boy.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Adorable puppy  good luck with him.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

What an absolutely adorable little tyke!! Love his name too! He has such a sweet face but also that "look" in his eyes...LOL... "what can I get into now!" 

I love your writings for the pics...lol. Especially the "he showed you what needs to be puppy proofed" LOL!!!! They are too smart for their own good!

Have fun, he sure looks like you both will be... Congrats!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm so happy for you! You're going to have so much fun with little Darcy. He is absolutely adorable. It won't be long before YOU are suffering from separation anxiety when he's not around.


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

So intelligent looking. I love Darcy's eyes. It looks like you will have to be on your toes with him.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Doin' the happy dance!! :dancing2: :dancing: :dance: Congratulations on your new little man! I'm sure he was worth the wait!!


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

So cute. Have fun with him.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

And change your poodle type! No longer "future". Yay!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

:driver: I gotta go give him a kiss!  

It's just amazing how quickly they change in just a day's time. I can't wait for more photos.

He is SOOOOO CUTE!!!! I love his eyes!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Another cutie! I love the first photo of him with his toys all over. Reminds me of when my children where small. Take everything out and then don't know what to play with. Don't worry; he'll train you quickly....LOL
_


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

In the first picture, his top knot looks like James Brown. He's a sweetie.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone! We had a great first night. I had to go to a can't miss 30th birthday party, so he spent the evening with my parents then we both slept over. He was up a couple of times but all in all he was a dream! Fingers crossed the trend continues tonight when it's just me and him.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

LEUllman said:


> In the first picture, his top knot looks like James Brown. He's a sweetie.


Haha, he totally does! He moved his head as the breeder was shaving his face, so it goes a little higher than it should.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

What a great beginning! Darcy looks like he feels completely at home and very content with life. Congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

I love Darcy's sweet little face. I just want to snuggle him up  Congratultions on an adorable little man, may he be everything your hoping for!!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

The wait is over!! I remember when you first came onto the board wondering if a poodle was right, to searching for a breeder. What a long and sometimes heartbreaking road you have traveled down for him. Seems like the journey was completely worth it though!! He is just the cutiest little guy! Looks like a real snuggle bug! Have he and Ziggy met yet?


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Dawwwwww, he's so cute! 

I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh man!! What a little hunk! Darcy is way to cute for his own good. He is going to be mauled every where you go!

We will need lots and lots of pictures of this little man please!!!!!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

bigpoodleperson said:


> Have he and Ziggy met yet?


They've "met" which means she sniffed him while I was holding him, and they have lived side by side through a baby gate. She's not always nice to very little puppies so we have decided to wait a little while before they officially meet. We only want him to have positive dog experiences! He did meet a friend's dog yesterday though and was so cute with her. For a singleton puppy, he seems to love other dogs, I guess because he grew up with adult dogs around!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Don't worry about me providing photos, I have lots! I will post them this evening, we had such a great week-end with him. He is currently having his first day at work and is curled up under my chair. He was definitely worth the wait!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

AWE, I'm so glad you finally have your puppy!!! :marchmellow: He's just beautiful!!! SO HAPPY FOR YOU!! 
:flowers:


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

Darcy is adorable!! I am so happy to see you finally got your puppy! Great to see such a good looking black mini


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Darcy is so precious! Yes, I can see he was worth the wait you did. 
Lots of happy thoughts your way for many great years together,
Karen


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

He is sooooo cute ! congrats


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Ah - CONGRATS !!!!! You got your baby finally  !!!!!! He is adorable !!!!

Hope you found the perfect carrier you were looking for : ))) !!!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh, he's adorable. It looks like he will be quite the handful!.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

OK.... I know you are all busy having fun cuddling with your new little guy, but I hope you post pictures soon!!!! I miss him.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

BFF said:


> OK.... I know you are all busy having fun cuddling with your new little guy, but I hope you post pictures soon!!!! I miss him.


Your wish is my command! A couple of new photos coming up.


----------

